
Unpythonic - douche
http://thedailywtf.com/articles/unpythonic
======
maxxxxx
This reminds me of my workplace these days. A director has heard that JSON is
the best thing ever so JSON has to be used. Other decisions like using on
premises or cloud hosting are secondary. The scary part is that there is this
whole layer of project managers and other managers that take this as gospel
and have endless meetings about it.

~~~
StClaire
I went to a Hackathon last weekend and a guy from the one the sponsors walked
around and gave advice to the different teams, like "use an IDE," or "try
using [obscure language you never heard of and couldn't learn in three
hours].“

At some point he mentioned he was a product guy and hadn't written a line of
code in his life.

------
davidgerard
I'm getting this with blockchains. Upper Mgt. has heard of them. Sat through
an offensively content-free Blockchain presentation some time in the past week
from an unnameable consultancy. I was good, I only loudly shouted "BOLLOCKS"
once. I find myself now part of a small conspiracy to keep the word bl-ckch--n
from being put forward for anything in this company what so fucking ever.

------
jquast
I think a manager was told to increase the value of the technology stack for a
potential acqui-hire. In this case, the CTO may have "sell to Google" in mind.

------
dzdt
Is this satire? Supposedly a true story?

~~~
realharo
I think most of the stories on TheDailyWTF are based on true events, but are
slightly tweaked (names, details, etc.) for privacy and dramatic purposes.

~~~
Grue3
The language was probably Go. Can't really see anyone pushing Python as brand
new thing these days.

~~~
WorldMaker
The events in question could have happened in the past. TDWTF sometimes has a
queue of stories that take a while to get edited. Additionally, some stories
likely only get submitted after fear of NDAs expire and new jobs are acquired
by the submitter. (Even scrubbing details from the posts, there's no reason
for a submitter not to CYA to the full extent possible.)

~~~
dozzie
No. Angular wasn't even started when Python was considered a new shiny thing.

~~~
JustSomeNobody
Unless I'm mistaken, the only person I read saying Python was new was the
clueless CTO.

